# New to 40K and playing Ultramarines



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new to 40K and starting off with the Ultramarines as my first army. My list so far is:

45 Tactical Marines
16 Scouts
10 Terminators
1 Landspeeder
6 Bikes
10 Devistator Marines
5 Assault Marines
2 Dreadnoughts
1 Vendicator
3 Rhinos
1 Chaplain
1 Captain

Off the top of my head I do not know the point total but given this is there any recommendations that can be made as far as improving upon my current set.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

OK, quick and possibly stupid question: Do you have the space marine codex?
You need to use it to structure your lists, so we can tell what infantry units are being used, and in what configuration, e.g. :
Tactical squad - 220
- 10 man squad
- flamer
- missile launcher
- power weapon
- rhino

Just remember not to used 'itemised' point costs in your lists.
Then you need to look at the Force Organisational Chart and decide on your basic units (minimum 2 troops and 1 HQ), before expanding outwards. Try for a balance of units, and aim for at least one troops choice per 500 points. So your list could look like:

captain w/ relic blade and combi-melta - 140
tactical squad w/ ? (I need to know what special issue and heavy weapons you have
- rhino
tactical squad w/ ?
- rhino
scout squad (sniper rifles?)
land speeder (typhoon missile launcher and heavy bolter?)
vindicator 
terminators (storm bolters and power fist, with cyclone launcher?)
dreadnought (twin autocannons)
dreadnought (twin autocannons)

This comes to about 1500 which is the most common points total used in games. Give an indication of what wargear each model has, which will make it easier to structure your lists. Maybe have a look around the Space Marine Army List forum for a bit of help in what a structured list looks like.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I do have the necessary codex. 
Thank you for the pointers, I'll see about arranging the list to comply with how things are posted to these boards. Off the top of my head I do not recall the models I've assembled and the ones I have that were assembled when I got them.


----------

